# Liking this drop



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Trying this out and loving this drop for my project. I placed as the first drop anybody would see. The caution edgeband sets a good tone for "hey..entering a be careful zone" 
For myself I like the gripper/non skid aspect..(me is on the older side ..mid 50's..and my knees are a good 10-15 years older than me..lol..it has happened where a little slip turning a corner on an unsecured drop...next thing I know my knee is tweaked for a few days).

But anybody else (client, designer, cleaning person etc.) I like the non skid and the caution band. Its the kinda home where somebody is always coming and going and an unsecured drop on hard surfaces can slide and be a hazard.Pricey? For sure. Piece of mind price? Money well spent.
Use them everywhere? No. Personally, I don't think I would even consider buying the larger one plus.... who wants to see the caution edge everywhere all day on job? Drop is called CoverGrip 















Cheers


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Where'd you get it?


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

I'm in Metro Detroit area...a local chain of BM stores called Teknicolors. Haven't checked anywhere online...it was a bit of an impulse buy this morning.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I haven't bought a drop sheet. Ever. All I have are hand me downs. Might be time to upgrade.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I've never seen those before. Floor paper and rubber runners for this guy. I can't stand the look of a wrinkled drop. One of my many faults.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've never seen those before. Floor paper and rubber runners for this guy. I can't stand the look of a wrinkled drop. One of my many faults.


I'm gonna iron it tomorrow..lol


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Masterwork said:


> I haven't bought a drop sheet. Ever. All I have are hand me downs. Might be time to





Masterwork said:


> I haven't bought a drop sheet. Ever. All I have are hand me downs. Might be time to upgrade.





Masterwork said:


> I haven't bought a drop sheet. Ever. All I have are hand me downs. Might be time to upgrade.


 Wow! That's unique


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> I haven't bought a drop sheet. Ever. All I have are hand me downs. Might be time to upgrade.


wait, what? 

!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Holland said:


> wait, what?
> 
> !


I hardly ever use them. Lots of new construction.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I still have the first drop sheet I ever bought. It's only for exteriors at this point, but man the history that thing holds. I can still look at it and point out crap from specific jobs I did over well over a decade ago. It's interesting when you can tell the transition from when you had no idea what you were doing and made a mess of things to when you got better at not dripping paint all over the place.

Stucco jobs were the worst.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I still have the first drop sheet I ever bought. It's only for exteriors at this point, but man the history that thing holds. I can still look at it and point out crap from specific jobs I did over well over a decade ago. It's interesting when you can tell the transition from when you had no idea what you were doing and made a mess of things to when you got better at not dripping paint all over the place.
> 
> Stucco jobs were the worst.


I recently framed my first drop cloth...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> I recently framed my first drop cloth...


I used to know an artist in Vancouver who did abstract splatter paintings amongst other stuff. He would easily get $1000 for each one and they took him no time to produce. Maybe you're on to something here!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> I recently framed my first drop cloth...


We noticed...Looked good.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> I recently framed my first drop cloth...


I knew it! Your secret is out.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I knew it! Your secret is out.


Don't tell anybody.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Soon there will be a thread "in the style of Holland" 😉


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I used to know an artist in Vancouver who did abstract splatter paintings amongst other stuff. He would easily get $1000 for each one and they took him no time to produce. Maybe you're on to something here!


Multiple times I have had people tell me I could sell my work shirts as art. I tend to wipe paint off my hands a lot with my shirt...too much time to get a rag. The front of my pants are a mess too.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Multiple times I have had people tell me I could sell my work shirts as art. I tend to wipe paint off my hands a lot with my shirt...too much time to get a rag. The front of my pants are a mess too.


My wife at dinner: "Would you please use a napkin!?"

Me: "Why do you think they put sleeves on shirts?"


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Multiple times I have had people tell me I could sell my work shirts as art. I tend to wipe paint off my hands a lot with my shirt...too much time to get a rag. The front of my pants are a mess too.


I've had 3 artists use swatches or patches off my work clothes in their work. It's a little weird thinking that a different part of your days of painting is sitting on someone's wall. No royalties of course!


----------



## mishibajwa00 (Apr 24, 2021)

Being a huge fan of cyberpunk I design my own cyberpunk fashion shirts and do giveaways and tbh this is one of my favourite thing to do.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Interesting....welcome to PT as well


----------

